# chorioamnionitis - please has anyone had this ? please reply a simple no if not



## bubs82

I have posted this elsewhere with little response. People understandably don't like problems but I feel ignored and my anxiety is so bad , just would like to talk to someone about this. Thankfully my boy is alive tho it was touch and go, but am afraid of long term problems. Any input would be appreciated as googling only brings up cold, clinical medical articles, not from the mothers point of view. My hospital tried to hide this infection, I only know because a student midwife mentioned it by mistake and I made a formal complaint against the hospital and sat in a meeting with my notes and read it for myself x


----------



## Snowdragon

Sorry never herd of it, hope your ok x


----------



## bubs82

Thank u for reading and replying.. I'm doing ok, just worrying about my son xx


----------



## vixxen

Did your waters break and they not realised, sorry i've not experienced this but can understand your frustration at having no one really to talk it through with.:hugs::flower:


----------



## bubs82

vixxen said:


> Did your waters break and they not realised, sorry i've not experienced this but can understand your frustration at having no one really to talk it through with.:hugs::flower:

Yes my waters broke but the mw who examined me said they hadn't, and sent me home telling me I had thrush. I felt such shame, but knew u don't flipping leak clear fluid from thrush. 3 days later I was still leaking, and it started smelling bad. I got sickness and diarrhea , but when I rung the hospital I was told its only a stomach bug and to stay home. Couldn't even keep water down. I ended up with a fever, went up to 38.9c and got my husband to take me in anyway. I could hardly stand. They wheeled me into a room and forgot about me for over an hour. My husband went to ask what's going on, they said 'oops forgot u were there' my babies heart rate was >180 and mine was elevated also. I had terrible abdominal pain on one side. I then got examined by a doctor who said MY WATERS HADN'T BROKE AND WANTED TO SEND ME HOME ! I refused and demanded another opinion. 
A consultant finally examined me and confirmed they had gone days ago, there was hardly any fluid left. I ended up with EMCS as my sons heart failed and he was born with sepsis. He was kept in SCBU and tested for all sorts, including lumbar puncture. There is possible heart or brain damage still waiting on further tests. 
The hospital tried to deny responsibility but I'm pursuing this. Anyway my concern is my son, would just like to hear other experiences, hopefully with a happy ending !
Thank-you for reading :hugs:


----------



## vixxen

They are responsible what idiots!
Best of Luck and big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## bubs82

vixxen said:


> They are responsible what idiots!
> Best of Luck and big hugs!:hugs:

Thank you :hugs::flower:


----------



## M&S+Bump

It sounds familiar - I was never told directly what it was I had but I read the hospital discharge notes and I'm pretty sure that's what it was down as (had to hand them over to the insurance company last year so can't check now)

I was in labour for days and then when my waters went, they smelled bad. I had a high temperature in labour and was told my blood results showed signs of infection so I couldn't have any pain relief, then Joe's heart-rate, which had been slow and not recovering well from contractions, went totally erratic and my blood pressure went sky-high, and I had an EMCS. We were both to have IV antibiotics twice a day after the birth, I had them for five days and he had them for seven, as it turned out the infection was worse than they had originally thought - they suspected meningitis at one point but eventually said it's a lung infection he had, two lumbar punctures proved inconclusive as the results were contaminated and I would NEVER allow those again as the only difference it would have made to treatment was antibiotics for five days instead of seven!

He was in NICU for a few days as he struggled to breathe but recovered well and hasn't had any lasting effects from it that we can see. He was discharged from the follow-up clinic at five months old and they said he was perfectly healthy and he's now a 15-month old ball of energy and you'd never know he started life off in a plastic incubator covered in wires.

Obviously our story isn't nearly as bad as your experience sounds to have been, so I'm not sure if it's helpful, but I thought I'd write it for you anyway.


----------



## bubs82

M&S&bump, wow our stories do sound very similar, and ur symptoms certainly sound like chorioamnionitis! And our babies are the ones who had to suffer because of it. I've learnt they are very reluctant to admit the presence if this infection, there are many ladies out there who have been mislead. I'm so happy ur Lo is thriving, gives me hope ! My lo is still going thro tests at the mo. To be signed off fit and healthy is all I could ever hope for :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

bubs82 said:


> M&S&bump, wow our stories do sound very similar, and ur symptoms certainly sound like chorioamnionitis! And our babies are the ones who had to suffer because of it. I've learnt they are very reluctant to admit the presence if this infection, there are many ladies out there who have been mislead. I'm so happy ur Lo is thriving, gives me hope ! My lo is still going thro tests at the mo. To be signed off fit and healthy is all I could ever hope for :)

Yes, I remember them being very vague and just saying 'infection', nobody ever told me where it came from or anything like that - my waters definitely had not gone prior to going into labour so there was no infection risk from that - the infection was already present and well established before membranes ruptured. To this day I actually don't know where it came from or if anything could have prevented it.

I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## elfin2011

Hmmmmm. Well, my story is not entirely dissimilar.

First pregnancy, went in with labour pains at 40+4. All seemed well, but during labour they said I had an infection of the womb (goodness knows where this came from, but they claimed my waters must have already broken - I'm pretty sure they hadn't however). My temperature was very high and unstable, and my baby ended up being born by emergency c-section due to 'extreme' distress. He went straight into SCBU and we were both pumped full of antibiotics. 

I was so shocked by it all, I never did get to the bottom of it. It was always strugged off whenever I tried to broach it those days in the hospital. He needed support to breath at first, but was discharged from SCBU after a couple of days. When pregnant with my second, the MW said what happened during my first labour was probably due to chorioamnionitis. 

I remember that the consultants were concerned about organ failures and brain damage, but he has nothing wrong at all. He's a happy, healthy, very intelligent 3 year old.

During my second pregnancy, still traumatised, I insisted on a planned c-section before term, plus I kept an eye on my temperature during the pregnancy, because I felt I needed to take every precaution I could to avoid it happening again. My second son was born without incident.


----------



## bubs82

elfin2011 said:


> Hmmmmm. Well, my story is not entirely dissimilar.
> 
> First pregnancy, went in with labour pains at 40+4. All seemed well, but during labour they said I had an infection of the womb (goodness knows where this came from, but they claimed my waters must have already broken - I'm pretty sure they hadn't however). My temperature was very high and unstable, and my baby ended up being born by emergency c-section due to 'extreme' distress. He went straight into SCBU and we were both pumped full of antibiotics.
> 
> I was so shocked by it all, I never did get to the bottom of it. It was always strugged off whenever I tried to broach it those days in the hospital. He needed support to breath at first, but was discharged from SCBU after a couple of days. When pregnant with my second, the MW said what happened during my first labour was probably due to chorioamnionitis.
> 
> I remember that the consultants were concerned about organ failures and brain damage, but he has nothing wrong at all. He's a happy, healthy, very intelligent 3 year old.
> 
> During my second pregnancy, still traumatised, I insisted on a planned c-section before term, plus I kept an eye on my temperature during the pregnancy, because I felt I needed to take every precaution I could to avoid it happening again. My second son was born without incident.

God that does sound scarily similar, the high temp is key as u said. Im not surprised they were avoiding ur questions, they don't like to admit to the presence of this infection I bet it would be in ur notes.. I think ur midwife is correct. What makes me sick was mine was a scheduled c section but as this happened at 37 weeks they handled it so wrong. 
I'm so glad ur boy is doing well!! That all my worry might be unfounded. U have given me hope :) I'm so relieved ur second experience was a better one. Thank u for ur story xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Haven't had it, but know of it hun. Just wanted to say, good luck in pursuing your case and please don't be fobbed. This sounds like a dreadful case of neglect, and even tho they might not have been able to prevent the infection anyway, there seemed to be gross neglect which might have altered the outcome. 

I can understand your anxiety for the future, but don't assume an issue with your lo darlin, my micro preemie daughter had the odds firmly stacked against her, but is now a healthy 7yr old. Try to maintain a cautious optimism :hugs:


----------



## bubs82

lizziedripping said:


> Haven't had it, but know of it hun. Just wanted to say, good luck in pursuing your case and please don't be fobbed. This sounds like a dreadful case of neglect, and even tho they might not have been able to prevent the infection anyway, there seemed to be gross neglect which might have altered the outcome.
> 
> I can understand your anxiety for the future, but don't assume an issue with your lo darlin, my micro preemie daughter had the odds firmly stacked against her, but is now a healthy 7yr old. Try to maintain a cautious optimism :hugs:

Thank you ... it does help to know of lo's with difficult starts turning out to be happy and healthy, u sound like u had a lot to deal with so I appreciate u taking the time to reply. I certainly don't want to spend precious baby time overworrying and thinking the worst.. right now he is happy if not 'healthy' I don't want him to pick up on bad mummy vibes!!! 
I'm definitely not letting it drop, it helps that others recognise that wrong was done - the hospital management certainly tried to tone down the situation, and 'normalise' everything. I need to stay confident in my belief that I was let down and hope I can go someway to preventing this happening to others xx


----------



## elfin2011

bubs82 said:


> elfin2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. Well, my story is not entirely dissimilar.
> 
> First pregnancy, went in with labour pains at 40+4. All seemed well, but during labour they said I had an infection of the womb (goodness knows where this came from, but they claimed my waters must have already broken - I'm pretty sure they hadn't however). My temperature was very high and unstable, and my baby ended up being born by emergency c-section due to 'extreme' distress. He went straight into SCBU and we were both pumped full of antibiotics.
> 
> I was so shocked by it all, I never did get to the bottom of it. It was always strugged off whenever I tried to broach it those days in the hospital. He needed support to breath at first, but was discharged from SCBU after a couple of days. When pregnant with my second, the MW said what happened during my first labour was probably due to chorioamnionitis.
> 
> I remember that the consultants were concerned about organ failures and brain damage, but he has nothing wrong at all. He's a happy, healthy, very intelligent 3 year old.
> 
> During my second pregnancy, still traumatised, I insisted on a planned c-section before term, plus I kept an eye on my temperature during the pregnancy, because I felt I needed to take every precaution I could to avoid it happening again. My second son was born without incident.
> 
> God that does sound scarily similar, the high temp is key as u said. Im not surprised they were avoiding ur questions, they don't like to admit to the presence of this infection I bet it would be in ur notes.. I think ur midwife is correct. What makes me sick was mine was a scheduled c section but as this happened at 37 weeks they handled it so wrong.
> I'm so glad ur boy is doing well!! That all my worry might be unfounded. U have given me hope :) I'm so relieved ur second experience was a better one. Thank u for ur story xxClick to expand...

No problem, happy to share. I do wonder if I should ask to see my notes, now that finally 3 years on I can talk about it without crying! I wish you all the very best for your little one, and that you get your happy ending soon. x


----------



## bubs82

Seeing my notes did actually really help me, there was no more speculation, and they couldn't hide anything. I saw, black and white step by step what happened. It has helped me deal with it. I'm sorry u have felt so upset years later, I can see this affecting me for a long time too. Trystans heart scan is tomorrow, if I get positive news it will be a huge boost. I still get paranoid over my temp now, a few weeks after my EMCS I had internal bleeding that got infected - I got a temp of 39 and fever, dizzy and pain all over my uterusI was terrified, like it was happening all over again and got admitted into hospital again. And to top it off, the doctor who was put in charge of me walked into my room - and it was the one who tried to send me home !!!! I was hysterical. She even remembered me and asked me questions.. she looked uncomfortable so she definitely knew she cocked up. But I'm so emotionally messed up after it all xx


----------



## elfin2011

Thanks for your reply - I think I've decided that I will ask for a review.

Good luck for Trystan's heart scan (beautiful name btw).


----------



## midori1999

Yes, I have had choriamnionitis in April 2010. I got it after prolonged premature rupture of membranes. My membranes around 'twin 1', Megan, went at 14+5 and at 23+5 (I was in hospital at that time awaiting a decision on treatment for blood clots in my lungs) I woke up with symptoms of infection, which rapidly got worse. By 2pm, Megan had been born and it was obvious (because of the amount of puss) that I had had an infection for weeks, but had had no symptoms of it and although I was being regularly and properly monitored it hadn't shown up at all. Sadly, because my waters had gone so early, which meant there was little chance for lung development to happen, because she was so premature and because of the infection, we lost Megan when she was 15 minutes old. Her sister, Imogen was born at 2.11pm and she lived in NICU for 9 days. She was just too premature to survive, although she was a fighter, they both were! 

I had been aware of the risk of infection from the time my waters had gone and had a lot of time to research, so I knew about choriamnionitis before I had it. I have since been pregnant again and although I have had several early miscarriages, these are due to a blood disorder, not the choriamnionitis. I do now have a baby girl, who I had since the infection and everything was fine in my pregnancy with her, although they did query 'foul smelling' amniotic fluid at her birth, but no infection showed and she was fine. 

I am not sure if this helps. Good luck with your son's heart scan. :hugs:


----------



## bubs82

elfin2011 said:


> Thanks for your reply - I think I've decided that I will ask for a review.
> 
> Good luck for Trystan's heart scan (beautiful name btw).

That is really good - I really think it might help 'close the door' on it. Thank you for your support, im so glad u like the name as I had a mixed response lol. I hope u get the answers u need xx


----------



## bubs82

midori1999 said:


> Yes, I have had choriamnionitis in April 2010. I got it after prolonged premature rupture of membranes. My membranes around 'twin 1', Megan, went at 14+5 and at 23+5 (I was in hospital at that time awaiting a decision on treatment for blood clots in my lungs) I woke up with symptoms of infection, which rapidly got worse. By 2pm, Megan had been born and it was obvious (because of the amount of puss) that I had had an infection for weeks, but had had no symptoms of it and although I was being regularly and properly monitored it hadn't shown up at all. Sadly, because my waters had gone so early, which meant there was little chance for lung development to happen, because she was so premature and because of the infection, we lost Megan when she was 15 minutes old. Her sister, Imogen was born at 2.11pm and she lived in NICU for 9 days. She was just too premature to survive, although she was a fighter, they both were!
> 
> I had been aware of the risk of infection from the time my waters had gone and had a lot of time to research, so I knew about choriamnionitis before I had it. I have since been pregnant again and although I have had several early miscarriages, these are due to a blood disorder, not the choriamnionitis. I do now have a baby girl, who I had since the infection and everything was fine in my pregnancy with her, although they did query 'foul smelling' amniotic fluid at her birth, but no infection showed and she was fine.
> 
> I am not sure if this helps. Good luck with your son's heart scan. :hugs:

oh im so sorry for the terrible experience u had :cry: I had no idea just how much devastation this infection can cause. I'm so happy to hear ur little girl arrived safe and well. I truly appreciate ur story, and u sharing ur experience with me. Thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bob2331

Chorioamnionitis is what has been put down on my son'sdeath certificate. After checking with my other son doctor, he explained that it just meant infection. My waters broke at 20 weeks, Connor born at 21 weeks and Harry at 24 weeks x


----------



## bubs82

Bob2231 I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope little Harry is doing well ? he is absolutely gorgeous in ur pic.. Thank u for ur story Xxxxx


----------



## bob2331

Harry is doing perfectly and is my little miracle xxxx


----------



## bubs82

That is wonderful :flower:


----------



## elfin2011

Bubs82, how was Trystan's heart scan yesterday? x


----------



## bubs82

elfin2011 said:


> Bubs82, how was Trystan's heart scan yesterday? x

Thank u for asking, well I'm thrilled to say it came out absolutely normal ! :D took bout half an hour to take all the pictures and sound clips and I was crapping myself as it was done in total silence but he then said well. His heart is perfect ! I said 'really?' Lol the shock I guess ! We had a lovely meal to celebrate. One more problem to cross off the list!! Xx


----------



## elfin2011

That really is excellent news, I'm absolutely delighted for you! :flower:


----------



## bubs82

Thank you :D it was so nice of u to remember and ask ... some genuinely nice people on b&b ! :blush:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so glad Trystan's heart scan went well and I'm so glad he made it, it sounds like you had a lucky escape really. I can't believe they tried to send you home with classic symptoms of sepsis, it could easily have killed both of you. I also had Choroiamnionitis as my waters broke very early at 19+1wks of my first twin, Ethan. I was in hospital for 6 days hoping I would keep them in there but I was constantly checked for infection in blood and in temperature or uterine pain and was told any signs of sepsis they would have no choice but to induce labour as it is so dangerous for the mother. I did argue but have another DD to consider so eventually accepted it. I was also told thet if I went into labour it would no doubt be due to infection so they were not allowed to stop it. After 6 days I did go into labour at only 20wks so obviously too soon for the boys to survive. I still had no blood markers for infection or elevated temperature but was diagnosed with subclinical choirioamnionitis, hystology confirmed infection with Strep B in the placenta and membranes. I had IV antibiotics and oral ones for a further 2 weeks I think. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that the hospital that treated you were pretty negligent as your symptoms were screaming possible sepsis and I am amazed but so pleased you both came out of it OK. I hope your wee fella's other results come back clear too, I have a feeling they will but it's rotten you have to worry like this when you should be enjoying him. I think he's your wee miracle! As far as I know it shouldn't have any imapact on a further pregnancy as long as you recieved adequate treatment, I was told the main risk if it's set in badly would be hysterectomy to save my life, so as they didn't have to go that route you should be fine. xxx


----------



## gena

Hi, I can completely relate. I had the same thing and have been a nervous wreck ever since but is getting better all the way. Will give you details tomorrow, am heading to bed now. But, my baby is 14 months old now is doing great. He had sepsis and was on antibiotics for 7 days and had all sorts of tests. I have been worried SICK obsessing and searching on the internet....let me know if you get this as I know you still need support. Thanks


----------



## elfin2011

Gena, so pleased to hear your little one is doing well too.

Bubs / Nikki, I'm happy to hover around and offer support too if you should need it. I don't think (thankfully) it's too common a problem, so it is hard to find people in a similar situation.

x


----------



## bubs82

gena said:


> Hi, I can completely relate. I had the same thing and have been a nervous wreck ever since but is getting better all the way. Will give you details tomorrow, am heading to bed now. But, my baby is 14 months old now is doing great. He had sepsis and was on antibiotics for 7 days and had all sorts of tests. I have been worried SICK obsessing and searching on the internet....let me know if you get this as I know you still need support. Thanks

Omg I have only now seen your reply ... I would love to talk to you because as you say its so hard to find others in the same boat and Google frightens the life out of me! I'm so glad everything is ok with you, its so scary not knowing the future xxx


----------



## bubs82

Elfin2011 thank you so much for your kindness I've only now seen that this thread had continued I wish I had checked sooner ! I would love to chat more it really helps xx


----------



## bubs82

Nikki_d72 said:


> I'm so glad Trystan's heart scan went well and I'm so glad he made it, it sounds like you had a lucky escape really. I can't believe they tried to send you home with classic symptoms of sepsis, it could easily have killed both of you. I also had Choroiamnionitis as my waters broke very early at 19+1wks of my first twin, Ethan. I was in hospital for 6 days hoping I would keep them in there but I was constantly checked for infection in blood and in temperature or uterine pain and was told any signs of sepsis they would have no choice but to induce labour as it is so dangerous for the mother. I did argue but have another DD to consider so eventually accepted it. I was also told thet if I went into labour it would no doubt be due to infection so they were not allowed to stop it. After 6 days I did go into labour at only 20wks so obviously too soon for the boys to survive. I still had no blood markers for infection or elevated temperature but was diagnosed with subclinical choirioamnionitis, hystology confirmed infection with Strep B in the placenta and membranes. I had IV antibiotics and oral ones for a further 2 weeks I think. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that the hospital that treated you were pretty negligent as your symptoms were screaming possible sepsis and I am amazed but so pleased you both came out of it OK. I hope your wee fella's other results come back clear too, I have a feeling they will but it's rotten you have to worry like this when you should be enjoying him. I think he's your wee miracle! As far as I know it shouldn't have any imapact on a further pregnancy as long as you recieved adequate treatment, I was told the main risk if it's set in badly would be hysterectomy to save my life, so as they didn't have to go that route you should be fine. xxx

I'm so so sorry for your boys I just can't find the words to express how I feel . You are such a kind person, asking about my boy he is definitely my little miracle I just wish hospitals could stop this infection from causing so much anguish. Your experience is harrowing, I'm very glad that your little girl still has her mummy and I am so grateful for your story. Trystan is still at risk of cerebral palsy he has further tests on 8th October, but I'm taking each day as it comes. Thank you nikki xxx


----------



## elfin2011

It does feel so swept under the carpet, doesn't it. My brothers' new girlfriend is a midwife, so it's one of the topics I'm going to broach with her once I get to know her (poor girl!).

Bubs, all the best for the 8th Oct tests. How is Trystan doing otherwise? Meeting milestones well?


----------



## bubs82

elfin2011 said:


> It does feel so swept under the carpet, doesn't it. My brothers' new girlfriend is a midwife, so it's one of the topics I'm going to broach with her once I get to know her (poor girl!).
> 
> Bubs, all the best for the 8th Oct tests. How is Trystan doing otherwise? Meeting milestones well?

They definitely brush it off - I asked a doctor straight out on my 2nd day in hospital what infection did I have - and he completely dismissed me, said there may or may not have been some kind of infection and I was being given antibiotics as a precaution! Funny how my notes were 'missing' the entire time I was staying there, and the trainee midwife told me it was chorioamnionitis ( she seemed fascinated so I must have been her first case ) and when I demanded a review of my notes 2 weeks later they were still missing ! Funny when I mentioned legal action they reappeared. And it was in there. Black and white. Will be interesting to hear ur brothers girlfriends opinion??? 
Well Trystan seems to be like any other 6 month to Me, though he is my first so I worry ! He can grab and hold with both hands, rolls both ways and brings toys to himself when on hid tummy. he is very vocal, demanding what he wants and lots of smiles and laughs so feeling very positive xx


----------



## elfin2011

Oh bless, he sounds like he's doing just perfectly to me! I bet you'll find that there's nothing wrong at all. x


----------



## bubs82

elfin2011 said:


> Oh bless, he sounds like he's doing just perfectly to me! I bet you'll find that there's nothing wrong at all. x

That would be the best news ever :) xx


----------



## gena

Just read your messages...it sounds like your baby is DOING GREAT! I would feel very positive about that...I know when I went through what I did and they kept throwing around certain terms in the NICU and looking at the possibility outcome of Chorio...I have been a nervous wreck waiting for something to show...had 2 early interventions which scared me and made me think something must be wrong...nothing...my pediatrician said they pay close attention to all babies but extra close to babies that have been in the NICU. I have been overly vigilant watching him and I know if I just had a normal birth and no problems I wouldn't be so watchful and just go with the flow...so I'm sure a lot of things that are just normal baby stuff...I can convince myself that I'm seeing signs of future problems and it's just the beginning...let me just tell you...he is almost 15 months and is walking super...very focused, great motor skills...I probably would've felt a lot better through this whole process (I'm a new mom too) if I had reassurance, and I never did...nobody wants to promise you anything...so I would toy with that in my head too, that they might know something and just not telling me what they really think...I am 95% sure my baby is healthy and has no problems...it's been a long road to get here and I am SO THANKFUL and GRATEFUL...From my experience and looking back I would tell you to stop researching the internet and focus on how your baby is doing. The proof is in the pudding! Sounds to me your baby is developiong very normal and healthy and should be very reassuring!


----------



## gena

I wanted to ask you...I read your post about Tristan at risk of Cerebral Palsy (what I feared for me) why do you say that? Did a Dr. tell you that? Anything Tristan doing that suggests that, test results? Thanks & Hang in there!


----------



## gena

My baby was born with very low tone, floppy, hypotonicity...then shortly after, within a day or two went to hypertonicity...and spent 4 days in the NICU and 7 days on antiobiotics...I had the chorioamniocentis...pushed 4 hours, he had sepsis and low blood sugar...he had cranium ultra sound, brain scan, spinal, and everything came back normal...but with those terms I was a MESS for a good year, thinking and convincing myself he had cerebral palsy...cause anything you look up under hypotonicity or hypertonicity, cerbral palsy comes up...I definitely made it worse for myself by obsessing on the internet and worrying and crying and blaming myself. That maybe they should have done a c-section instead being in my infection...I was so stressed out with worry I was driving people crazy and not sleeping good. I had myself convinced he HAD to have it...had no reassurance...His tone is normal, he looks like ANY other toddler out there...very strong and mobile and has always met all his milestones! :) Thank you god! I do remember the Dr. in the NICU told me he suspected that the combination of a long and stressful labor/delivery and reaction to my infection caused his floppiness...I just had NO perspective through the whole process...like what are his chances that he is normal...does he have a more chance of being normal than not...the list goes on and on...I feel extra blessed and grateful now after all of this...the health of a baby truly is the most important thing...something I would say without before all of this in passing...but REALLY feel it now!


----------



## bubs82

Thank you gena.. for your story and your reassurance ! I feel I can handle this better knowing I'm not alone. I'm trying hard not to worry so much, and to enjoy my time with Trystan. He is doing so well - started crawling the last few days - though with a lot of attaining frustrated noises , dragging of arms and legs in an awkward fashion - like a zombie baby lol. He has another consultant appointment 8th October I hope to god I can finally get some positive news ! I definitely need to stop googling its really pushed me over the edge sometimes. When they were doing the chest x rays and heart scans to check for damage I was convinced he had chronic lung disease, even though it was a possibility to me it was a certainty until it was ruled out ! I'm so glad to hear of your little boy doing amazing - what will be will be, I don't want to waste the first year of his life in total misery !! Thank you :) xx


----------



## gena

I was wondering though, why your Dr.s were concerned with cerebra palsy....yes the internet can be really great and really awful...

Just so you know, my son dragged his body when he crawled with one leg....did that for a few months and then he did the commando crawl and the traditional crawl....my neighbor who had a regular healthy birth had a son who crawled the same way and did not crawl on all fours and he's perfectly fine...

Sounds like you're doing better


----------



## bubs82

gena said:


> I was wondering though, why your Dr.s were concerned with cerebra palsy....yes the internet can be really great and really awful...
> 
> Just so you know, my son dragged his body when he crawled with one leg....did that for a few months and then he did the commando crawl and the traditional crawl....my neighbor who had a regular healthy birth had a son who crawled the same way and did not crawl on all fours and he's perfectly fine...
> 
> Sounds like you're doing better

Sorry I didn't realise I didn't answer ur question there .... at a consultant check he was retracting his chest whilst breathing, had poor muscle tone and was showing a preference to using one side of his body and not unclenching his fists, apparently early indicators of cerebal palsy .. but of course it cannot be diagnosed so early , and typical me had a meltdown assuming the possibility was an actuality. Yes he seems to be using one leg whilst crawling, I'm glad u said ur son and neighbours son demonstrated this also , very reassuring. I get good and bad days with my thinking ... but as this appointment gets closer I know my anxiety is gonna rise :( x


----------



## elfin2011

Hi Bubs, just to say, my second son (no chorioamnionitis) crawled like that pulling along with one leg to start with. Didn't have any significance at all.

It is hard not to watch for 'signs' though isn't it, I was like that with my eldest and it's only now when he's 3.5 that I have relaxed about it! I too would assume something was a certainty until proven otherwise, I think it was just my coping mechanism as then if it didn't come true we were better off than I thought rather than worse... !!


----------



## bubs82

elfin2011 said:


> Hi Bubs, just to say, my second son (no chorioamnionitis) crawled like that pulling along with one leg to start with. Didn't have any significance at all.
> 
> It is hard not to watch for 'signs' though isn't it, I was like that with my eldest and it's only now when he's 3.5 that I have relaxed about it! I too would assume something was a certainty until proven otherwise, I think it was just my coping mechanism as then if it didn't come true we were better off than I thought rather than worse... !!

Elfin you hit the nail on the head with my thinking - accept the worst and any less would be a happy outcome ! Yes, so so hard not to overthink every sign - I wish I could completely relax but I can't. Thank u for letting me know about ur crawling experience also , can watch him lurching about and enjoy his antics more :) x


----------



## ttcreed

Hey ladies! I have been gone for about six months. I was pregnant with my first, due to clomid. We lost our daughter on May 2, 2012 to Chorioamnionitis. We are now attempting to try for another baby. I hope we have some good news soon. Hope to talk to you all again!


----------



## elfin2011

Hi ttcreed, so sorry to hear about your little girl. x

I suspect my first son had chorioamnionitis which caused some problems at birth (he's fine now). I was so worried through my second pregnancy that the same thing would happen but he didn't have it. I really hope that your pregnancy goes well, I believe there is no reason for it to happen again.

Bubs82, how is Trystan getting on now?


----------



## bubs82

ttcreed ... I'm so sorry about your little girl :'( I very much hope you will have good news soon , lovely to meet you xx


----------



## bubs82

Elfin2011 , thank u for asking :) he is doing ok .. still behind with physical and social milestones but trying to keep positive. He has been referred to physiotherapy but still waiting for the appointment. He now crawls more traditionally but still seems to find sitting difficult and doesn't show any interest in social development. He just wants to be alone all the time, shows no emotion when I arrive / leave . So I just don't know .. is he normal, am I overreacting ? I wish I could see the future. I hope all is well with you ?x


----------



## elfin2011

bubs82 said:


> Elfin2011 , thank u for asking :) he is doing ok .. still behind with physical and social milestones but trying to keep positive. He has been referred to physiotherapy but still waiting for the appointment. He now crawls more traditionally but still seems to find sitting difficult and doesn't show any interest in social development. He just wants to be alone all the time, shows no emotion when I arrive / leave . So I just don't know .. is he normal, am I overreacting ? I wish I could see the future. I hope all is well with you ?x

It's so hard to know isn't it, as they're all different. Harry (eldest, who I suspect had chorioamnionitis) is doing well at preschool and I only hear nice things about him. My youngest Edward (no chorioamnionitis) didn't sit well until he was past 8 months old and didn't crawl at all until he was a week short of one year old, so Trystan is beating him physically! I worried like mad, but he seems fine, he's 19 months now and running around like a loon!

x


----------



## bubs82

Hi its been a while but thought I would update u Elfin :) Trystan is crawling , sitting, standing with ease - into everything! Recent tests have shown he may be partially deaf which would explain the antisocial behaviour .. all in all he is a happy baby , getting more social as time passes - even waves bye bye on a good day ! Just wanted to thank anyone who replied on this thread , and to say that my boy is happy and thriving :) xx


----------



## cherrylee

I have never heard of this but I'm so sorry you are going through this. I pray for a good outcome, good luck.


----------



## elfin2011

That's great, so pleased to hear that Trystan is doing well and that he's happy. :happydance: Thanks for updating me! x


----------



## bubs82

cherrylee said:


> I have never heard of this but I'm so sorry you are going through this. I pray for a good outcome, good luck.

Thank u so much :) he has started getting more social - he keeps looking to see if someone is watching him and smiling - and watches other babies and tries to join in - he is an amazing little boy!! Xx 

Elfin , thank u for talking to me, its really helped get me through this as so few people truly understand how scary it can be xx


----------



## elfin2011

> Elfin , thank u for talking to me, its really helped get me through this as so few people truly understand how scary it can be xx

No problem, and best wishes to you both for the future. x


----------



## bubs82

elfin2011 said:


> Elfin , thank u for talking to me, its really helped get me through this as so few people truly understand how scary it can be xx
> 
> No problem, and best wishes to you both for the future. xClick to expand...

Best wishes to you and your family, and I shall never forget ur kindness :) xx


----------

